# need help please



## msilhunter1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm restoring a southbend 9A. I can't get the shaft out. Something is holding it but I can't find it. Can someone help me? Thanks Craig


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 10, 2013)

msilhunter1 said:


> I'm restoring a southbend 9A. I can't get the shaft out. Something is holding it but I can't find it. Can someone help me? Thanks Craig



Might check that gear and see if there is a small set screw or pin in between the teeth.  There must be some sort of connection between the gear and it's drive shaft.  That what I would check. Good Luck


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm assuming we're looking at the underside of the qc box and you want to remove the shaft the holds the adjustment levers.  It's been a long time since I had the one apart on my 10L, but I would think there would be a set screw on one of both ends....possibly a set screw on top of a set screw.  If your not talking about that shaft....disregard.

Chuck


----------



## msilhunter1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I did check around the box and shaft but see anything. Does anyone have a diagram on this model? The serial number is 50347NAR10. Thanks Craig


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 10, 2013)

Craig, What is the hole on the left end of the casting in the picture?

Chuck


----------



## msilhunter1 (Nov 10, 2013)

There was a pin in their about 1/4 of a inch. I had to drill it out. Maybe I didn't drill it out enough. I didn't want to damage the shaft. I'll try to drill it more if you thank it will help. Is that the only thing it would be. Thanks Craig


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 10, 2013)

It would seem strange to hold that shaft with a pin driven into a blind hole.  Why don't you post the question under the south bend lathe section where someone that's more familiar with that model can answer the question for you.

Chuck


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 10, 2013)

Looking at a parts list - http://neme-s.org/Shaper Books/South Bend/SOUTH BEND  8644 & 644BENCH LATHE PARTSUntitled.pdf there appear to be a couple of "pins" that could be the culprit.  Personally, I'd try and soak as much of the crud off the assembly as I could in an attempt to make this kind of thing easier to spot.

FWIW

-Ron


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Take it to an automotive machine shop and have them hot tank it.  No more goo!  Tim


----------



## NoShopSkills (Nov 16, 2013)

I just recently had my Sheldon's gear box apart and the axle shaft for the change gear levers was was retained at both ends of the shaft by a spring clip that seats into a slot milled in the bearing bore.

Maybe similar?


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 16, 2013)

msilhunter1 said:


> There was a pin in their about 1/4 of a inch. I had to drill it out. Maybe I didn't drill it out enough. I didn't want to damage the shaft. I'll try to drill it more if you thank it will help. Is that the only thing it would be. Thanks Craig



The shaft is held in place by the the bronze bushings on each end of the shaft.  The bronze bushings are held in place with tapered pins that are driven in tangent to the side of the bushing.  So you have to drive the pins out, then drive out the shaft, pushing the bushing out.  The other shafts are held pretty much the same way.

At least this is the way it is on my QCG box.  Looks like yours may have set screws..

Ken


----------



## msilhunter1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the reply  it helped alot Craig


----------

